# Can I race my 330ci on a track



## pras (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi all -

I am not sure if this is the right sub forum to post this question. Basically, I would like to know if there are any tracks locally in southern california (near LA) where I can test drive my 330ci on. What would cost be for a couple laps?

thanks


----------



## Jim44 (Feb 28, 2004)

There are 3 tracks in the LA area: Willow Springs, Buttonwillow, and Cal Speedway.

However, I don't think you'll be able to just show up and and pay for a "couple of laps". I don't know of any track that does that. Oh, and a terminology nitpick, what you would be doing, is NOT "racing". "Racing" is a very specific on-track activity, generally requiring specific safety equipment and licensing.

If you are interested in driving your car on-track, what I would suggest doing is join the BMW CCA (if not already a member) and check the LA and San Diego chapter web sites for their next driving schools. Heck, check them anyway and see if there's an upcoming school. You can go out to the event and check it out and possibly get a ride with an instructor to get an idea of what the drivers schools are all about.

There's got to be a bunch of threads here & elsewhere that talk about advice/infomation for novices at the track. If this is something you want to pursue, do some searching and reading. But be warned, this activity can become addictive 

Hope that helps,
Jim


----------



## PbFut (Jan 17, 2006)

NASA is running Buttonwillow this weekend. NASAproracing.com Also check out Speedventure.net I think Buttonwillow may be doing one more clinic. Look on the Buttonwillowraceway.com site You are looking for HPDE or Proformance Driving clinic/schools. It's getting to the end of season so dates are going to be limited until next year.


----------



## closer2pin (Jun 7, 2005)

http://www.willowspringsraceway.com/home/home.asp


----------



## pras (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys...Youre right...Im looking to participate in a car clinic/driving school as opposed to competitive racing...I'll check out the link and contact CCA. 

Im a new BMW owner and LA roads (and traffic) are not conducive to driving at 'high' speeds which is why Im exploring options. :thumbup:


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Jim44 said:


> However, I don't think you'll be able to just show up and and pay for a "couple of laps". I don't know of any track that does that.


I know of one... 

Man, I miss the Ring.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dirtboy said:


> I know of one...
> 
> Man, I miss the Ring.


You still there? 

How's the "Blue Devil" doing?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

You can have some fun at the malls parking lots early Sunday mornings. Free, no requirements on helmets, fire extinguishers, seat harness, racing license, etc. The Kay Mall looks pretty good for me in TX. Just don't hit the light poles. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...775851,-95.809&spn=0.009145,0.021501&t=h&om=0

In the past, guys would spend a day in Death Valley having fun.


----------



## Jim44 (Feb 28, 2004)

Dirtboy said:


> I know of one...


I was restricting my comments to the geographic area of interest of the OP 

Jim


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Word of warning to the OP. Once you go, you will be hooked and will do anything it takes to go more often. Trust me on this! 

I went last Friday with Unlimited Laps to Thunderhill. Fun group and lots and lots of track time.

Join BMW CCA and participate in their two-day schools. I've had some great times at the SoCal schools. Lots of folks from Bimmerfest go as well.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> You still there?
> 
> How's the "Blue Devil" doing?


Yeah, I'm still on my "desert vacation". I'll be home in a few weeks. The "Blue Devil" is wrapped up in the garage, waiting for a huge shipment of new toys to be installed once I get back.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Jim44 said:


> I was restricting my comments to the geographic area of interest of the OP
> 
> Jim


Yeah, I understand that. It sucks that there aren't any tracks in the states where you can just go up and pay for a few laps. Guess it's all the legal BS... I hope I can retire in Germany.


----------



## Jim44 (Feb 28, 2004)

Dirtboy said:


> It sucks that there aren't any tracks in the states where you can just go up and pay for a few laps.


Have you driven in the States? Can you imagine the carnage? (no pun intended). :eeps:

On the other hand, those folks would then not be clogging up my drive to work 

Jim


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Jim44 said:


> Have you driven in the States? Can you imagine the carnage? (no pun intended). :eeps:
> 
> On the other hand, those folks would then not be clogging up my drive to work
> 
> Jim


Yeah, I lived in DC for 3 years and survived, barely..


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

pras said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I am not sure if this is the right sub forum to post this question. Basically, I would like to know if there are any tracks locally in southern california (near LA) where I can test drive my 330ci on. What would cost be for a couple laps?
> 
> thanks


Make sure you set aside $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ for tires that get chewed up in the corners.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

Tires? You're worried about tires?


That's what they're for, they live to be tortured like that 


JVR is right, once you do it, you'll get hooked
Jim44 is right, join the CCA, their schools are very good for the first timer.


----------



## Jim44 (Feb 28, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> Make sure you set aside $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ for tires that get chewed up in the corners.


One word: smooth. Smooth inputs results in less tire wear. And, oddly enough, will eventually results in faster lap times.

If nothing else, it'll make your instructor a bit more comfortable 

Jim


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Two links to check out:

http://www.redlinetrackevents.com

http://www.bmwclubla.org/


----------

